# Würden Sie mehr Spiele kaufen, hätten diese keinen Kopierschutz?



## Administrator (22. September 2008)

*Würden Sie mehr Spiele kaufen, hätten diese keinen Kopierschutz?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie mehr Spiele kaufen, hätten diese keinen Kopierschutz?*

Ja, eindeutig mehr Spiele. Spiele wie Bioshock, Mass Effect, Half 2 Episode 1 + 2, Portal, Team Fortress 2, Crysis Warhead z.B. hätte ich mir alle gekauft, wenn sie kein Steam bzw. Aktivierung vorausgesetzt hätten, so blieben sie im Laden stehen. Genauso auch bei zukünftigen Spielen wie z.B. Alarmstufe Rot 3, Sacred 2, Fifa 09 hätte ich wohl zugegriffen, wenn sie den Kopierschutz nicht hätten. So aber nicht.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie mehr Spiele kaufen, hätten diese keinen Kopierschutz?*

[X] Ja, ich würde *eher* Spiele ohne Kopierschutz kaufen.

Aber nicht insgesamt *mehr*.


----------



## gumbel (23. September 2008)

*AW: Würden Sie mehr Spiele kaufen, hätten diese keinen Kopierschutz?*

[x] nein, ich würde nicht mehr Spiele kaufen. 

So schlimm, dass ich ein Spiel nicht nach dem Inhalt sondern nach dem Kopierschutz auswähle ist es dann doch nicht,. Ausnahme: Online-download a'la Steam. Ich möchte es nach dem Kauf besitzen... nicht "pachten".

Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich zum mehr kaufen mehr ausgeben würde, würde mir die Zeit fehlen mehr zu spielen.


----------

